# Chattanooga FT



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

What is going on with the open in Chattanooga?


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

any Qual call backs to the third? Hoping to be back but sure don't want to drive 2 hours if I am not.

Jason


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

10,12,13,27,30,31,44,50,52,53,57,68,70,74


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

6,10,17,25,29,35,37,38,52,56,57,59

12 total


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

any results since the water blind in the Qual this morning?


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Brenda said:


> Amateur callbacks to the last series
> 
> 6,10,17,25,29,35,37,38,52,56,57,59
> 
> 12 total


Go Tony and Tuck!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Brenda said:


> Amateur callbacks to the last series
> 
> 6,10,17,25,29,35,37,38,52,56,57,59
> 
> 12 total


Go #29 Tony and Tuck!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

10,12,13,44,52,68,74

7 total


----------



## TonyK (Oct 11, 2007)

Callbacks to the last series of the Am

6,10,17,25,29,35,38,52,59


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry about posting the callbacks to the last series ...... there were 12 to the 3rd series and 9 to the last series.
They started the Am with a land/waterblind for the 1st & 2nd series, then went to a 3rd series land marks and now 4th series watermarks.......can you tell I'm not there!?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Sorry about posting the callbacks to the last series ...... there were 12 to the 3rd series and 9 to the last series.
> *They started the Am with a land/waterblind for the 1st & 2nd series, then went to a 3rd series land marks and now 4th series watermarks*.......can you tell I'm not there!?


So dogs got to the 3rd series or dropped without having to pick up a mark ? Whoa


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes to Am question.

Q results
First Place--Taylor Made for Blue--O Tommy Parish
Second Place--Hawkeye's Seaside Journey-O Alex Washburn
Third Place--Candlewood's Once in a Blue Moon-O Sue Reynolds
Fourth Place---Topend'a A New Dog Movin' In-O Jim Pickering
RJ-Chotas Acer the Eraser-O Lisa Styles
J-Elm Woods What I Am-O Kip Kemp
J-Seaside's Boss Oyster-O Frank and Rita Jones
J-The Wight Stuff-O Paige Jones

All series of marks and blinds were challenging. Congratulations to all who made it to the end!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Am Results-
1st: #52 Vapor / Ken Neil
2nd: #38Jane / Tommy Parrish
3rd: #35 Ready / Connie Cleveland
4th: # 25 Remi / Dan Mirelman 
RJ: #6 Micah / Connie Cleveland
JAMs- # 10, 29, 59


And another HUGE thank you to John McCallie for marshaling and coordinating the many setups at the Am! 
-Trudie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Yahoo to Kenny and Vapor! New AFC and Qualified for Natl Am!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Stylesl said:


> Yes to Am question.
> 
> Q results
> First Place--Taylor Made for Blue--O Tommy Parish
> ...


congrats Lisa Styles on your Q RJ!!!!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> So dogs got to the 3rd series or dropped without having to pick up a mark ? Whoa


She didn't have to be there, Sad!!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Who won the Open?


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> She didn't have to be there, Sad!!!


Huh????????


----------



## cravendawg (Aug 3, 2004)

*I regret that I was unable to be there to judge the Amateur and hope the Chattanooga club had a successful trial. Ginny Sislane*


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Open:
1st Pow/ Al Arthur 
2nd Louie/ Chris Ledford
3rd Willie/ Jim Pickering
4th Mattie/ Andy Attar 

RJ Valor/ Andy Attar 

Jam # Lucky/ Ledford , Karma/Arthur


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank You!!



Greg Seddon said:


> Open:
> 1st Pow/ Al Arthur
> 2nd Louie/ Chris Ledford
> 3rd Willie/ Jim Pickering
> ...


----------



## Chad Beard (May 17, 2011)

GREAT JOB!!!! POW, AL, and BENJY on your 1st place win.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wade said:


> Thank You!!


I have one of the jams wrong. The Luck/Attar Should be Lucky/Ledford


----------

